# Bought ANOTHER GPS



## gnappi (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a nice little GPS I use on my boat mostly like a car dashboard (speed, direction, clock) but today I went into a friend's pawn shop and he had this neat little Garmin Nuvi for a song and I picked it up for my car. 

You may be wondering why I put this in the fishing reports section? Well, I'll tell you. 

On the way home I plugged the USB power into it and while I drove it showed me every bit of water on or near roadways I was driving on that I never knew existed. So. Flo has a gazillion waterways and I know that, but what I did not know was how many started out as a 15' wide roadside canal that wound up meandering its way to an inaccessible lake well out of casual view of a driver! 

I stopped at a few in industrial areas and all looked pretty good. Then I followed a circuitous route to a commercial building and its parking lot backed up on a seriously pristine lake... RIGHT ALONGSIDE THE INTERSTATE! I'd seen this lake hundreds of times but had no idea how I could get to it. 

So out came my rod and the first few casts hooked into some very respectable LMB and peacock bass, but the shoreline is choked with weeds for 15' or so out from the shore and pulling them through the dense growth I lost them all except for this little ~1-2 pounder. It's inaccessible by boat (no ramp) but I'm going back soon with my secret weapon... the hand launchable from my truck bed 1040 Lowe. And get this, these lakes are for the most part landlocked so there are no snakeheads to decimate the LMB's. 

Anyway, I've used Google Earth often to find fishing spots, but the GPS is so far more usable. More to come if I get back there soon.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 30, 2018)

Very cool. You just expanded your potential fishing spots! Hope you do a follow up report after you take the boat out.


----------



## gnappi (Sep 18, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Very cool. You just expanded your potential fishing spots! Hope you do a follow up report after you take the boat out.



Note to everyone who wants to do this... If you have an older Garmin map for the U.S and it works for you backup your map before upgrading it to a newer one. I "upgraded" mine and the map maker threw out almost all of the water profiles I enjoyed trying to fish at. Garmin would not help so I had to find a replacement map from "openstreetmaps" 

Also the new version of basecamp 4.70 is having problems with Open street maps, but while you can download 4.62 (or earlier) at:

https://www.gawisp.com/perry/mapsource/


----------

